
Release Notes for Safari Technology Preview 73 – WebKit - feross
https://webkit.org/blog/8555/release-notes-for-safari-technology-preview-73/
======
oldmancoyote
I understand webView will be completely re-written for for 10.15 Does anyone
know if the absence of webView.scrollView for macOS will be corrected?

